# What's up with Buzz?



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Buzz has been unwell for the last three weeks or so. I thought it was just a bad molt but I took him to the vet today and he only weighs 35g.

He has been fluffed up for about three weeks, sleeping most of the time with his head turned around like they do at night when they sleep. He has been eating and drinking fine and his droppings seem fine. His droppings at the vet today were very dark green, olive looking with the white in the middle. Is this normal?

He is deconditioned and she said his keel feels more like a budgie that never flies and just sits in the cage. The budgies have out of cage time every day for about three hours and fly all around the room. On weekends they have all day out of the cage flying around my sister's room as she is not there. He used to be overweight and the fattest of all my budgies. He still eats the most out of all of them. They are on a seed and pellet diet (correction, I WISH they were on a seed and pellet diet but they totally eat everything but pellets). They eat plenty of vegetables and some fruit such as strawberries. I am also fortunate to have a bottle brush tree in my front yard which they munch on regularly as well as stripping the branches. Bottle brushes and the leaves have very good antibiotics and anti-inflammatory properties.

The vet suggested I get some Milk thistle. Is this good? I have ACV with mother in their water quite regularly as well as a Vitamin supplement in their water.

From what I've told you do you have any ideas? Does it sound like he has something wrong with his liver? The stool sample did not show any parasites but she gave him a dose of worm medicine anyway.

Thank you for your help. It is awful to see him like he is.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Buzz is not well, a bad molt can really zap the energy from a bird, was it an avian vet that you saw? You said that he used to be the fattest of your budgies, has he lost the weight just since he has been ill these 3 weeks or have you been trying to get him to lose weight? If it is just within these 3 weeks then he is probably not eating as much as you think. Did the vet check for the bacteria level in the droppings and for avian gastric yeast? Both of these could cause the symptoms you have indicated, but so could other things. There are blood tests that can be done to check the liver function if needed. Sometimes when a bird has a liver problem you will see the white portion of the dropping become yellow tainted in color, there are many reasons that the fecal portion could be a color other than what you normally see. Does Buzz have anything that looks like a bruise or a dark spot on his beak or nails, this commonly can be due to fatty liver. Milk thistle is commonly used to help support liver function, can the vet provide you with the suggested product?


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey Cody, thank you for your reply. Forgive any spelling or grammar mistakes as I am using this on my iPhone and I can hardly see what I am doing. The vet was unable to provide me with milk thistle. There are two supposed avian vets where I live but I have done the rounds and I'm yet to find one who I think is really a proper avian vet.

I don't want bloods done on him unless it is absolutely necessary as it is very stressful for them. No she did not check for bacteria and yeast. Just said there were no parasites but wormedvhim anyway. I'm not sure how long he's been underweight as he is not hand tamed and is difficult to catch to weigh. 
He may have a tiny brown spot on his beak now that you mention it. 

I'm in the process of trying to get my hands on milk thistle or dandelion. Can I buy it as an avian supplement from anywhere in Australia does anyone know ? We don't grow them in the part of Australia where I live as it's way too hot. 

Thanks again Cody


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I got milk thistle from Amazon. I believe it was in a powder form and just added to the seed.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am in the US so I don't know sources in Australia, maybe some of our members from Australia could comment on a source and also recommend an avian vet, I think it is important that further testing is done on the droppings if you are not seeing any change for the better. Buzz may not have a GI issue but you will not know for sure unless further testing is done and since he has not been well for 3 weeks I would not let it go any longer. I found this AAVAC, NSW | Not-For-Profit independent association of avian veterinarians in Australia and New Zealand maybe you can locate an avian vet from this list that is close to you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Madonna,

I'm sorry to hear little Buzz is so unwell. 

From the description you've given, my first thought was AGY and I'd strongly recommend you read the information in the links below:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...orhabdus-budgerigars-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/333842-avian-gastric-yeast.html

Sending lots of prayers and healing energy for your little fellow. :hug:*


----------

